
A Structural Reevaluation of the Collapse of World Trade Center 7 - galaxyLogic
http://ine.uaf.edu/wtc7
======
aphextim
The part that stuck with me is:

> The secondary conclusion of our study is that the collapse of WTC 7 was a
> global failure involving the near-simultaneous failure of every column in
> the building.

I'm not an expert in structural engineering but simultaneous failure of every
column seems like there is definitely some explaining to do.

Also here is the direct link to the draft version of the report.

[http://ine.uaf.edu/media/222439/uaf_wtc7_draft_report_09-03-...](http://ine.uaf.edu/media/222439/uaf_wtc7_draft_report_09-03-2019.pdf)

~~~
java-man
yes, the explanation is long overdue.

NIST did eventually admitted free fall acceleration:

[https://www.ae911truth.org/evidence/free-fall-
acceleration](https://www.ae911truth.org/evidence/free-fall-acceleration)

~~~
galaxyLogic
So how do they explain the free-fall? Doesn't free-fall mean that all
structural support has vanished from below? Freefall means that the thing
basically could not fall any faster -- unless something more than gravity was
pushing it down from above? It did not fall any faster but it did not fall any
slower either. And they admit that.

~~~
java-man
They did not explain, they tried hard to conceal this fact.

~~~
galaxyLogic
I see. I was googling it a bit and found this on wikipedia:

"The collapse made the old 7 World Trade Center the first tall building known
to have collapsed primarily due to uncontrolled fires,[7] and at the time, the
only steel skyscraper in the world to have collapsed due to fire.[8]"

[FROM:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7_World_Trade_Center](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7_World_Trade_Center)]

The phrasing "the first, at the time the only ..." seems to suggest that there
have been other steel-skyscrapers which collapsed because of fire AFTER that.
But as far as I can tell this wikipedia article does not name them.

